# The Snowboard Story



## AIRider

So my friend started this on another forum and apparently it's become quite interesting. Here are the rules. 

Write only *three (3) words* nothing else to continue with what was stated in the previous posts. The idea is that a story is created after a while with the combination of the posts.

It started snowing


----------



## Sick-Pow

AIRider said:


> So my friend started this on another forum and apparently it's become quite interesting. Here are the rules.
> 
> Write only *three (3) words* nothing else to continue with what was stated in the previous posts. The idea is that a story is created after a while with the combination of the posts.
> 
> It started snowing


blanketing the mountainside


----------



## IdahoFreshies

until a meteor


----------



## WasatchMan

passed by, causing


----------



## bebop_monk

a rather massive


----------



## AIRider

glitter in my


----------



## bebop_monk

because I was


----------



## xDOTY

drinking large amounts


----------



## dtshakuras

of green tea


----------



## WasatchMan

powder piling up


----------



## ScottVD

like never before.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

everybody was going


----------



## CB7700

Nuts trying to


----------



## Rider161

deciding where to


----------



## davidj

activate their intense


----------



## IslandCrow

jet powered backpacks.


----------



## MrOverkill

to fly to

10char


----------



## dasob85

a place where


----------



## Clarion

debauchery is abound.


----------



## NWBoarder

The fluffy white


----------



## ScottVD

girlfriend who I


----------



## AcroPhile

eat pasta with


----------



## aubzobot

In my basement


----------



## Nefarious

really loves bacon.


----------



## LuckyRVA

So, I said


----------



## BlackSnow

chew on this


----------



## CMSbored

you dirty skank


----------



## NickCap

and i sprayed


----------



## LuckyRVA

a fire extinguisher


----------



## NWBoarder

at the giant


----------



## ThunderChunky

crest of the


----------



## AIRider

my red hut.


----------



## CheoSamad

Then Tyler Flanagan


----------



## bebop_monk

sparked up a


----------



## AIRider

perfectly rolled fatty


----------



## doron

and immediately started


----------



## WasatchMan

foaming from the


----------



## CheoSamad

eyes while busting


----------



## NWBoarder

the sickest triple


----------



## CheoSamad

Rodeo 1440 while


----------



## NWBoarder

while smokin' that


----------



## dasob85

hot piece of


----------



## CheoSamad

snowboard wax to


----------



## SPAZ

save barak obama


----------



## doron

From a dragon


----------



## AIRider

with a huge


----------



## SPAZ

ego. The dragon


----------



## AIRider

named Hilary, decides


----------



## IdahoFreshies

global warming caused


----------



## SPAZ

the economic crisis


----------



## Nickx

then it snowed


----------



## ThunderChunky

so much that


----------



## AIRider

Hillary's balls dropped


----------



## CheoSamad

on Marc Mcmorris's


----------



## AIRider

hairy bitch tits


----------



## bcasey

more than once.


----------



## ShredLife

Then Hillary died...


----------



## CheoSamad

and McMorris tea-bagged


----------



## slyder

my buddies aunt


----------



## AIRider

who loved asian


----------



## IslandCrow

tattoo artists who


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach

I like turtles


----------



## LuckyRVA

said the boy


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

living in Tijuana


----------



## AIRider

searching for pow.


----------



## doron

Meanwhile back in


----------



## CheoSamad

Ber tothe eckenridge


----------



## NWBoarder

the skittle kids


----------



## ShredLife

and Angry Snowboarder...


----------



## IdahoFreshies

got pissed off


----------



## slyder

because the parrot


----------



## AIRider

couldn't fly alone


----------



## ShredLife

except when stoned


----------



## AIRider

therefore, he sparked


----------



## ShredLife

the crack pipe


----------



## Nickx

that he broke


----------



## AIRider

on pinocchio's head


----------



## NWBoarder

This made them


----------



## slyder

watch "Happy Days"


----------



## Nickx

and smoke weed


----------



## NWBoarder

while ordering pizza


----------



## AIRider

and playing twister


----------



## ShredLife

until Fonzie said:


----------



## Kwanzaa

I play this


----------



## Kwanzaa

Game all the


----------



## Kwanzaa

Time, when Im


----------



## Kwanzaa

Drinking.

10char.


----------



## AIRider

Then suddenly, Xena


----------



## NWBoarder

the Warrior Princess


----------



## slyder

got naked with


----------



## IdahoFreshies

actor dolph lundgren


----------



## Kwanzaa

who screamed wildly


----------



## NWBoarder

in anticipation of


----------



## ShredLife

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## AIRider

on her voluptuous


----------



## Nickx

penis, that was


----------



## slyder

puss filled and


----------



## MrOverkill

rammed up his


----------



## AIRider

Ear. They choked,


----------



## Kwanzaa

on fresh watermelon


----------



## j.gnar

Like the gapers


----------



## aubzobot

On bunny hills


----------



## IslandCrow

who are always


----------



## Rider161

getting in the


----------



## MrOverkill

Fucking way, damnit


----------



## Clarion

and Snowolf shoos


----------



## dasob85

those pesky skiers


----------



## BoardWalk

with a burton


----------



## grafta

tattoo on their


----------



## AIRider

lower back and


----------



## grafta

a cock ring


----------



## NWBoarder

that wouldn't fit


----------



## Quantity

his banana magic


----------



## 2hipp4u

or park pickle


----------



## craig-b

taco tuesday was


----------



## BlackSnow

out of control


----------



## craig-b

when the girl


----------



## bcasey

Bent over with


----------



## CB7700

Porn style steeze


----------



## IslandCrow

and swallowed my


----------



## Rider161

Berzerker like a


----------



## AIRider

Shanghai hooker on


----------



## WasatchMan

on heroin while


----------



## Sincraft

listening to slayer


----------



## Kwanzaa

Fuck yeah, buddy.


----------



## craig-b

At home she


----------



## ThunderChunky

had leakage of


----------



## AIRider

breast implants, nonetheless


----------



## IslandCrow

I took her


----------



## readimag

while eating a


----------



## LuckyRVA

sandwich and chips


----------



## Deviant

with ice cold


----------



## NWBoarder

Beer. After that,


----------



## AIRider

her heart stopped.


----------



## ALF -UK

who knows CPR?


----------



## NWBoarder

Maybe this giant


----------



## ALF -UK

said the horse


----------



## Snowfox

That's when she


----------



## BoardWalk

pissed her pants


----------



## Sean-h

this one time


----------



## newnew

at band camp


----------



## Rider161

she's so wasted


----------



## newnew

i roofie'd her


----------



## Sean-h

from the top


----------



## tomtom88

to the bottom


----------



## newnew

then saw her


----------



## AIRider

sucking a large


----------



## newnew

fist full of


----------



## SPAZ

tampons. When she


----------



## LuckyRVA

stared at me


----------



## newnew

and undressed me


----------



## Powder Keg

then pointed at


----------



## newnew

my poor excuse


----------



## sm0ke

of a story


----------



## newnew

aka my penis


----------



## Sylo

Then I stoped


----------



## newnew

prematurely and i


----------



## ALF -UK

felt a warm


----------



## LuckyRVA

wet fart escape


----------



## grafta

Ending our intimate


----------



## SPAZ

sexy party. Stewie


----------



## AIRider

lubed my finger


----------



## ALF -UK

she said, panting


----------



## newnew

you nasty girl


----------



## grafta

They then walked


----------



## Snowfox

by a wok


+ten characters


----------



## grafta

shack and ordered


----------



## LuckyRVA

chicken fried rice


----------



## grafta

and a side


----------



## Rider161

of dumplings when


----------



## yojik

I felt a...


----------



## nevrsumrrider

snowball hit me


----------



## Clarion

from Chuck Norris


----------



## Sick-Pow

Meanwhile, pissed Oldman


----------



## grafta

stumbled into the


----------



## DanX

pub without his


----------



## Clarion

wand and bat-signal


----------



## grafta

on his belt


----------



## Clarion

thus, Laurence Turneaud


----------



## grafta

Aka Mr. T





10char


----------



## Clarion

and Stephani Germanotta


----------



## grafta

singing a duet


----------



## newnew

touching each other


----------



## grafta

with fish sauce


----------



## newnew

firmly stroking each


----------



## DanX

stray cat near


----------



## AIRider

them. Bruce Willis


----------



## notter123

is the greatest


----------



## grafta

and baddest airhostess


----------



## notter123

since that fat


----------



## AIRider

wet cat, and


----------



## grafta

slimy squirrel fucker


----------



## AIRider

had an orgy


----------



## IslandCrow

with Nancy Pelosi's


----------



## grafta

creamy vanilla donut


----------



## Sean-h

in a gondola


----------



## ShredLife

covered in skeet


----------



## Sean-h

up the mountain


----------



## grafta

It was a



..............


----------



## Sean-h

The story so far:

It started snowing blanketing the mountainside until a meteor passed by, causing a rather massive glitter in my because I was drinking large amounts of green tea Until I saw...powder piling up like never before.everybody was going Nuts trying to deciding where to activate their intense jet powered backpacks.to fly to a place where debauchery is abound.The fluffy white girlfriend who I eat pasta with In my basement really loves bacon.So, I said chew on this you dirty skank and i sprayed a fire extinguisher at the giant crest of the hill outside of my red hut.Then Tyler Flanagan sparked up a perfectly rolled fatty and immediately started foaming from the eyes while busting the sickest triple Rodeo 1440 while while smokin' that hot piece of snowboard wax to save barak obama From a dragon with a huge ego. The dragon named Hilary, decides global warming caused the economic crisis then it snowed so much that Hillary's balls dropped on Marc Mcmorris's hairy bitch tits more than once.Then Hillary died...and McMorris tea-bagged my buddies aunt who loved asian tattoo artists who I like turtles said the boy living in Tijuana smoking awesome grass searching for pow. Meanwhile back in Ber tothe eckenridge the skittle kids and Angry Snowboarder...got pissed off because the parrot couldn't fly alone except when stoned therefore, he sparked the crack pipe that he broke on pinocchio's head This made them watch "Happy Days" and smoke weed while ordering pizza and playing twister until Fonzie said: I play this Game all the Time, when Im Drinking. Then suddenly, Xena the Warrior Princess got naked with actor dolph lundgren who screamed wildly in anticipation of skeet skeet skeet on her voluptuous penis, that was puss filled and rammed up his Ear. They choked, on fresh watermelon Like the gapers On bunny hills who are always getting in the Fucking way, damnit and Snowolf shoos those pesky skiers with a burton tattoo on their lower back and a cock ring that wouldn't fit his banana magic or park pickle taco tuesday was out of control when the girl Bent over with Porn style steeze and swallowed my Berzerker like a Shanghai hooker on on heroin while listening to slayer Fuck yeah, buddy.At home she had leakage of breast implants, nonetheless I took her while eating a sandwich and chips with ice cold Beer. After that,her heart stopped.who knows CPR? Maybe this giant said the horse


and that's just the first 14 pages, a lot of copy/paste, with a laptop, helps if you have an actual mouse and split screen/dual monitors.....my wife needs the puter now....and i need to take a piss and get another beer and smoke a cigarette....i will continue later


----------



## Sean-h

continued from page 15.

That's when she pissed her pants this one time at band camp i roofie'd her from the top to the bottom then saw her sucking a large fist full of tampons. When she stared at me and undressed me then pointed at my poor excuse of a story aka my penis Then I stoped prematurely and i felt a warm wet fart escape Ending our intimate sexy party. Stewie lubed my finger she said, panting you nasty girl They then walked by a wok shack and ordered chicken fried rice and a side of dumplings when I felt a... snowball hit me from Chuck Norris Meanwhile, pissed Oldman stumbled into the pub without his wand and bat-signal on his belt thus, Laurence Turneaud Aka Mr. T and Stephani Germanotta singing a duet touching each other with fish sauce firmly stroking each stray cat near them. Bruce Willis is the greatest and baddest airhostess since that fat wet cat, and slimy squirrel fucker had an orgy with Nancy Pelosi's creamy vanilla donut in a gondola covered in skeet........

So I have some time on my hands right now, and that was the first 20 pages, but maybe someone else wants to do the next 20, when it reaches 40?


----------



## lisevolution

Pink Taco Truck


----------



## grafta

vomiting putrid yellow


----------



## AIRider

mustard, rolled off


----------



## grafta

and onto the


----------



## andreas

rectum of a


----------



## lisevolution

One legged sasquatch


----------



## Clarion

with two heads


----------



## brownSnow

who recently underwent


----------



## grafta

rectum enlargement surgery


----------



## earl_je

while attempting to


----------



## AIRider

slide a dildo


----------



## Powder Keg

in a cake

10char


----------



## Notebender

While in Africa


----------



## AIRider

accompanied by Britney


----------



## grafta

and TENTHOUSANDCREDITS forme


----------



## Notebender

Dogfunk, so we


----------



## ArmyOfSkittles

shredded some POW!


----------



## grafta

but hit a

10char


----------



## nickwarrenn

giraffe in the


----------



## grafta

trees. It was


----------



## grafta

... wtf, a Giraffe?


----------



## ThunderChunky

nothing but pure


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

uncut Colombian cocaine


----------



## grafta

in the morning


----------



## khok101

called the boys


----------



## grafta

to drop off


----------



## grafta

your momma. Can't


----------



## AIRider

complain, she was


----------



## ilikecoupons

baptized in my


----------



## NoobBoarder

very own backyard


----------



## Grizz

bobbing for Koi.


----------



## grafta

She's doing well


----------



## Snurf

but getting wrinkled


----------



## grafta

and leathery. Sun


----------



## Grizz

drying the scales


----------



## metric

of Shaun White's


----------



## grafta

snake skin boots


----------



## grafta

. So we went


----------



## DiamondCarver

to the lodge


----------



## Sick-Pow

planning on seeing


----------



## jpchase

a shitstorm of


----------



## AIRider

flying mustard hotdogs


----------



## SnowSource

but two gapers


----------



## Clarion

devoured all the


----------



## jpchase

fucking condiments. Now


----------



## bcasey

is the time


----------



## Clarion

to prepare for


----------



## Rider161

the big snow


----------



## forestfalcon

on this shit-show


----------



## grafta

express of doom


----------



## AIRider

highway to hell.


----------



## grafta

Satan readied to


----------



## AIRider

set fire to


----------



## forestfalcon

a soft, velvety


----------



## StealthCadet

lego castle which


----------



## grafta

supplied shred n00bs


----------



## ilikecoupons

unlimited amounts of


----------



## Grizz

hookers and blow


----------



## AIRider

and std needles


----------



## grafta

. They then went


----------



## forestfalcon

to in'n'out for


----------



## grafta

donuts and coffee


----------



## jpchase

a #3 with



10char


----------



## Clarion

arugula and injera


----------



## grafta

jello ketchup doop


----------



## Sick-Pow

all blended together


----------



## grafta

in a cup



10char


----------



## forestfalcon

shaken, not stirred


----------



## grafta

. Sipping the beverage


----------



## LuckyRVA

which smells like


----------



## honeycomb

a moist fart


----------



## AIRider

had good aftertaste


----------



## 2hipp4u

of fumunga cheese


----------



## AIRider

and wet vagina


----------



## grafta

. Just what I


----------



## Clarion

envisioned a formidable


----------



## AIRider

Monday morning delight,


----------



## grafta

botox and all


----------



## metric

with cottage cheese


----------



## dukeno1

and huge rack


----------



## grafta

of lamb. barbecuing


----------



## grafta

is a favourite


----------



## grafta

amongst the kids


----------



## grafta

, roasting not bad


----------



## grafta

either. back to


----------



## grafta

waste more space


----------



## grafta

and my life


----------



## AIRider

in this thread


----------



## AIRider

but who cares.


----------



## SnowSource

The only reason


----------



## AIRider

I post here


----------



## grafta

is for credits


----------



## grafta

that don't matter


----------



## grafta

but drive me


----------



## grafta

fucking insane crazy


----------



## jyuen

to the point


----------



## grafta

where i squeeze


----------



## Milo303

sun doesn't shine


----------



## grafta

sauce all over


----------



## CheoSamad

my brand new


----------



## Clarion

viridian light saber


----------



## jpchase

. I couldn't believe


----------



## grafta

the stinging sensation


----------



## grafta

felt in my


----------



## Clarion

beautifully looking gonads


----------



## grafta

pork loin roast


----------



## AIRider

and spermy hands


----------



## grafta

Time for a


----------



## grafta

clean up on


----------



## grafta

aisle one. Back


----------



## grafta

to the story...


----------



## metric

about shredding gnarly


----------



## grafta

business documents and


----------



## Brigius

eating paint chips


----------



## grafta

and work appropriate


----------



## jpchase

attire. After the


----------



## grafta

document enlargement advice


----------



## ilikecoupons

bumped this post


----------



## AIRider

With my head


----------



## grafta

for da credz


----------



## AIRider

yo. Theese nuts


----------



## grafta

be trippin yo,


----------



## 509-pow

on ur mom's


----------



## grafta

stanky east coast


----------



## grafta

coffee break snacks


----------



## grafta

. When we return


----------



## grafta

there shall be


----------



## grafta

doom. Warm your


----------



## grafta

hands now people,


----------



## grafta

because its gonna


----------



## grafta

dump its fucken


----------



## grafta

brains out this


----------



## jpchase

weekend. Bruce Lee


----------



## grafta

mutha truckers and


----------



## grafta

truckers of every


----------



## AIRider

walk of life


----------



## SnowboardEve

like to rape


----------



## poutanen

other truckers. Then,


----------



## ilikecoupons

women with PMS


----------



## Clarion

unleash their rage


----------



## poutanen

and men dive


----------



## ilikecoupons

between their legs


----------



## poutanen

only to find...


----------



## SnowboardEve

period blood flowing


----------



## poutanen

^^^ good god lol:

into a pool


----------



## ilikecoupons

of thick semen


----------



## Casual

Steering their boat


----------



## poutanen

over the edge


----------



## Casual

of the world


----------



## poutanen

then Captain Jack


----------



## Casual

saw the mountain


----------



## handscreate

guarded by soldiers


----------



## poutanen

from North Korea


----------



## 2hipp4u

Who were eunuchs


----------



## AIRider

buttfucking each other


----------



## honeycomb

with giant strap-on


----------



## AIRider

And muddy balls


----------



## funkybananaz

hung graciously over


----------



## ThunderChunky

the mouth of


----------



## oefdevilvet

a transgender lumberjack


----------



## poutanen

sawing his/her log


----------



## BrysonM

in his/her pants


----------



## AIRider

with a vagina


----------



## blz1

Skin vest on.


----------



## CheeseWhiz

The vest was


----------



## C.B.

Beaver (10char)


----------



## CheeseWhiz

laced with elephant


----------



## blunted_nose

going up a mountain side.


----------



## AIRider

Then, Bruce Lee


----------



## blunted_nose

salami chopped


----------



## CheeseWhiz

a dolphins nose


----------



## backstop13

and pissed on


----------



## JBthe3rd

His stomp pad


----------



## AIRider

Trying to melt


----------



## CheeseWhiz

his baby apron.


----------



## jdmccright

Then, Shaun White.


----------



## 509-pow

licked it up


----------



## mrjimyjohn

With his tiny


----------



## CheeseWhiz

,yet slightly stupid,


----------



## aubzobot

gum wrappers


----------



## poutanen

in the face


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Of death. 

10char


----------



## AIRider

He, then proceeds


----------



## CheeseWhiz

to question the


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Incredibly over-confidant


----------



## CheeseWhiz

detective from the


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Department of sexual


----------



## CheeseWhiz

alien encounters.


----------



## AIRider

He found nothing


----------



## jdmccright

at the bottom


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Of the over-


----------



## backstop13

populated glory hole.


----------



## CheeseWhiz

After further exploration


----------



## mrjimyjohn

He determined that


----------



## AIRider

It was plausible


----------



## marcdeo

and likely PROBABLE,


----------



## mrjimyjohn

that a highly


----------



## backstop13

skilled, ninja hooker


----------



## faridk89

chopped off his


----------



## MistahTaki

pink unicorn penis


----------



## mrjimyjohn

and proceeded on


----------



## MistahTaki

to slay the


----------



## backstop13

horniest dragon ever!


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Then, many days


----------



## faridk89

of homosexuality later


----------



## marcdeo

anal leakage commenced


----------



## AIRider

To seep out


----------



## mrjimyjohn

hundreds of gallons


----------



## MistahTaki

steaming hot milk


----------



## AIRider

From his asshole.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

The next day,


----------



## StrattonRider

i was amazed


----------



## mrjimyjohn

with the intense,


----------



## backstop13

burning in my


----------



## mrjimyjohn

backstop13 said:


> burning in my


mid-lower rectum


----------



## AIRider

Thus I lubed


----------



## faridk89

went balls deep


----------



## cm4short

In ice cold


----------



## jdmccright

Kristen Stewart Booty.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Later that evening,


----------



## backstop13

while sipping on,


----------



## mrjimyjohn

a warm glass


----------



## poutanen

of english beer


----------



## mrjimyjohn

he decided to


----------



## NHrider

go shopping online


----------



## Kilgore Trout

for adult movies


----------



## poutanen

and butt plugs


----------



## Kilgore Trout

shaped like gnomes


----------



## CheeseWhiz

with vibrating feet.


----------



## jdmccright

Then, watching skiers


----------



## joelseph

jdmccright said:


> Then, watching skiers


who watched snowboarders


----------



## StrattonRider

joelseph said:


> who watched snowboarders


doing tricks like:


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Double rodeo 720s


----------



## HiImBrian

While wearing pink


----------



## ColoRADical

ear muffs around


----------



## backstop13

their pickles, jumped


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Off the chairlift


----------



## backstop13

and promptly shouted


----------



## Derp

"Where's the bathroom?!"


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Upon the discovery


----------



## HiImBrian

of the bathroom


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Being previously occupied,


----------



## Ridethesnow80

I spotted a


----------



## HiImBrian

large breasted man


----------



## CheeseWhiz

wearing pink lingerie


----------



## backstop13

and eating cheetos.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

He was constantly


----------



## NHrider

sniffing his fingers


----------



## mrjimyjohn

for what appeared


----------



## jdmccright

to be large


----------



## NHrider

or oddly swollen


----------



## mrjimyjohn

herpes sores.


----------



## AIRider

Shouting, eeeeeeeeeeeeeewww! Fuck.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

It looked like


----------



## East§ide

his genitals were


----------



## 2hipp4u

Big festering suckpustuals


----------



## AIRider

but that didn't


----------



## Kilgore Trout

inhibit his erection


----------



## Upwards

I like trains.


----------



## faridk89

in my bummm


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Now repeat after


----------



## jbernste03

me, because I


----------



## Grizz

'm kiddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd rock!


----------



## jbernste03

.......and I can


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Queef crazy loud


----------



## jbernste03

while stabbing gnomes


----------



## poutanen

in the face!!!


----------



## jbernste03

with a pointy


----------



## AIRider

HB pencil. You


----------



## jbernste03

react very slowly


----------



## Grizz

jbernste03 said:


> react very slowly


to incoming boomerangs


----------



## mrjimyjohn

While partially, but


----------



## Powhound97

Not completely high


----------



## AIRider

on midget farts.


----------



## Powhound97

While flying a


----------



## Deimus85

Orek vacuum cleaner.


----------



## cc898

Through the clouds


----------



## Codyh4250

Of Mary Jane


----------



## Sick-Pow

I peel one


----------



## Furphy

big banana. Then


----------



## Powhound97

Get in you're


----------



## AIRider

a douche nozzle,


----------



## Deimus85

Once he got


----------



## jbernste03

out of a


PS: can someone copy/paste this into a big post to reaD?


----------



## mrjimyjohn

jbernste03 said:


> out of a
> 
> 
> PS: can someone copy/paste this into a big post to reaD?


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Well it took me 10 minutes to do the first 2 pages, so fuck that. Due to the massive amounts of retardation present, the story becomes split every few posts. Here's the first 2 pages

Story format:

It started snowing, blanketing the mountainside; until a meteor passed by, causing a rather massive glitter. I was drinking large amounts of green tea, until I saw the powder piling up like never before. Everybody was going nuts trying to decide where to activate their intense jet powered backpacks to fly to a place where debauchery is abound. 

The fluffy white girlfriend who I eat pasta with In my basement really loves bacon; so I said "chew on this you dirty skank!" and i sprayed a fire extinguisher at the giant crest of the hill outside of my red hut. Then, Tyler Flanagan sparked up a perfectly rolled fatty and immediately started foaming from the eyes while busting the sickest triple Rodeo 1440, and simultaneously smokin' that hot piece of snowboard wax to save Barack Obama From a dragon with a huge ego. The dragon, who was named Hilary, decided global warming caused the economic crisis, then it snowed so much that Hillary's balls dropped on Marc Mcmorris's hairy bitch tits more than once. McMorris then tea-bagged my buddies aunt who loves asian tattoo artists.

"I like turtles," said the boy living in Tijuana. He was smoking awesome grass while searching for pow. Meanwhile, back in Breckenridge, the skittle kids and Angry Snowboarder got pissed off because the parrot couldn't fly alone; except when stoned. Therefore, he sparked the crack pipe that he broke on Pinocchio's head.

Here's the first 2 pages as they appear in this thread.

It started snowing
blanketing the mountainside
until a meteor
passed by, causing
a rather massive
glitter in my
because I was
drinking large amounts
of green tea
Until I saw...
powder piling up
like never before.
everybody was going
Nuts trying to
deciding where to
activate their intense
jet powered backpacks.
to fly to
a place where
debauchery is abound.
The fluffy white
girlfriend who I
eat pasta with
In my basement
really loves bacon.
So, I said
chew on this
you dirty skank
and i sprayed
a fire extinguisher
at the giant
crest of the
hill outside of
my red hut.
Then Tyler Flanagan
sparked up a
perfectly rolled fatty
and immediately started
foaming from the
eyes while busting
the sickest triple
Rodeo 1440 while
while smokin' that
hot piece of
snowboard wax to
save barak obama
From a dragon
with a huge
ego. The dragon
named Hilary, decides
global warming caused
the economic crisis
then it snowed
so much that
Hillary's balls dropped
on Marc Mcmorris's
hairy bitch tits
more than once.
and McMorris tea-bagged
my buddies aunt
who loved asian
tattoo artists who
I like turtles
said the boy
living in Tijuana
smoking awesome grass
searching for pow.
Meanwhile back in
Ber tothe eckenridge
the skittle kids
and Angry Snowboarder...
got pissed off
because the parrot
couldn't fly alone
except when stoned
therefore, he sparked
the crack pipe
that he broke
on pinocchio's head


----------



## Deimus85

hahaahhahaa


----------



## Powhound97

jbernste03 said:


> out of a


Elephants rear end


----------



## AIRider

Ron Jeremy appeared,


----------



## Powhound97

Talking in German


----------



## AIRider

stroking his shlong,


----------



## Trox

meanwhile at the


----------



## AIRider

other side, Tiffany


----------



## Powhound97

Is pole dancing


----------



## Guest

and fell on


----------



## Powhound97

To a really


----------



## Deimus85

large and rusty


----------



## snowboardrory

snowplow with a


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Meth addict's elongated


----------



## mrjimyjohn

dildo on top


----------



## Powhound97

Of Jimys head


----------



## AIRider

who looked like


----------



## AIRider

a fucking UNICORN!


----------



## Guest

Then she said


----------



## Powhound97

Eat my rainbow


----------



## mrjimyjohn

and went on


----------



## Powhound97

About the powder


----------



## Guest

that she was


----------



## Guest

sniffing up her


----------



## mrjimyjohn

over-sized asshole.


----------



## Powhound97

I saw a 

10 char


----------



## AIRider

gaper attempting to


----------



## Gdog42

eat a bagel


----------



## AIRider

with his foot


----------



## Gdog42

kicking a skier


----------



## Powhound97

With the bird


----------



## longboard16

taking his girl


----------



## Gdog42

to his driveway


----------



## ArmyOfSkittles

At the drive-thru


----------



## Gdog42

they ordered scissors


----------



## freshy

and then proceeded


----------



## snowklinger

to bitchslap and pistolwhip Jetfalcon


----------



## Aw3bb

who cried aloud


----------



## FireStarter451

"she started it,"


----------



## poutanen

then his mom


----------



## AIRider

kneeled down to


----------



## Mystery2many

check his wounds


----------



## poutanen

and out came


----------



## TheNorminator

giant millipedes and


----------



## Donutz

Regis Philbin.


----------



## poutanen

In other news:


----------



## AIRider

Heroin is legal,


----------



## poutanen

but not recommended


----------



## firlefranz

even if it


----------



## Donutz

makes you see


----------



## CheesemonkE

imaginary naked dancing


----------



## AIRider

midgets. Otherwise, it


----------



## stan_darsh

can shrink your


----------



## freshy

poo. Hail Satan


----------



## AIRider

said Hitler, then


----------



## chomps1211

he bent over


----------



## AIRider

and started fisting


----------



## Some Guy

your mother anally


----------



## AIRider

while your father


----------



## Some Guy

ate his dick


----------



## Starky

Whilst driving down.


----------



## AIRider

I love vaginas


----------



## Some Guy

cut out of


----------



## AIRider

sandpaper, lubed with


----------



## Some Guy

sharkskin and nails


----------



## Mystery2many

but the smell


----------



## Unko_sim

Of dick cheese


----------



## freshy

makes me hungry


----------



## JBthe3rd

So I jumped off the chair lift


----------



## AIRider

into a shit


----------



## Chris

storm of used


----------

